# Racing in Seymour WI. Monday Oct. 18th



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

The First night of racing at Doxbees Super Speedway starts Monday Oct 18th. Track opens at 5pm racing at 6. Doxbees is located at N6744 County Truck C, one and a half miles south of Seymour. 
See you there.:thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

When I saw WI, I was like YEAH! Then I looked at the map. I hope you guys have a great time!


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Desert-- do you guys run any races where you are or do you run at Lucky Bob's? Rick Derosa is not far from you, the first weekend in Dec there will be a Midwest Unlimited series race on Sat. featuring Drop-ins and Unlimiteds. Sun will Be state series race with super stock and RO.
We will be starting our NEW Boxstock series Soon. Those races are mostly on weekends, Maybe one will work for you to come up and join in.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I have run a LB's a couple of times. I just started running with ISF, John Shea's group. That Midwest Unlimited sounds interesting. Boxstock too! Got any more info? Let me know where and when. Thanks Neo.


----------

